# Clark Quay along Singapore River



## GRbenji (Sep 15, 2011)

#1







#2





More can be viewed on my blog.


----------



## Omofo (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like #1, nice processing.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel both lacks contrast, they're flat. And both suffer from ghosting in clouds. Lower fifth of each frames have distracting elements, I think.

Is it just me, or is there major distortion in #2? Nice location!


----------



## GRbenji (Sep 15, 2011)

Omofo said:


> I really like #1, nice processing.



Thank you.



Compaq said:


> I feel both lacks contrast, they're flat. And both suffer from ghosting in clouds. Lower fifth of each frames have distracting elements, I think.
> 
> Is it just me, or is there major distortion in #2? Nice location!



Thanks for the feedback.  #2 was taken with Tokina 10-17 fisheye.


----------



## tevo (Sep 15, 2011)

The clouds are a bit distorted, hard to avoid with exposure bracketing. 

#1 SLIGHT halo on the building, otherwise nice processing. 

#2 I would even add a little more contrast..  composition is kind of kodaky, would shift the large building over to the right, sort of like the first one; maybe not as far over.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 15, 2011)

I definitely like the composition of #1 best with the tall building over to the right more. The cityscape is awesome but I agree it's in need of a little more contrast. Nice shot!


----------



## GRbenji (Sep 15, 2011)

tevo said:


> The clouds are a bit distorted, hard to avoid with exposure bracketing.
> 
> #1 SLIGHT halo on the building, otherwise nice processing.
> 
> #2 I would even add a little more contrast..  composition is kind of kodaky, would shift the large building over to the right, sort of like the first one; maybe not as far over.



Thanks for the viewing and feeback, appreciated.



Trever1t said:


> I definitely like the composition of #1 best with the tall building over to the right more. The cityscape is awesome but I agree it's in need of a little more contrast. Nice shot!



Thanks and noted.

Will go back and take some evening and night scene with the lights on. However, has to wait for a couple week as will be away.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 16, 2011)

Ohh, I think the sky in #1 is a bit red?

And composition in #1 one is best, I agree.


----------



## GRbenji (Oct 1, 2011)

Went back and took some night shots yesterday evening.  Hope you like them too.  More on my Blog in my sig.

#1 - Sunset over Clark Quay





#2 - Night Falls Over Clark Quay





#3 - Hustle and Bustle @Clark Quay





#4 - Diners' Paradise


----------



## Bynx (Oct 1, 2011)

When I started looking at this thread my first thought was how good it would look at night. Then by the time I got to the bottom, WOW. I was right. Great stuff.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 1, 2011)

I've stood in that exact spot in Clark Q. in image #4. I visited a few times while staying at the OGC hotel.

Your images are much prettier than I remember it being.


----------



## GRbenji (Oct 1, 2011)

Bynx said:


> When I started looking at this thread my first thought was how good it would look at night. Then by the time I got to the bottom, WOW. I was right. Great stuff.



Thank you Bynx for the very nice words.



TheFantasticG said:


> I've stood in that exact spot in Clark Q. in image #4. I visited a few times while staying at the OGC hotel.
> 
> Your images are much prettier than I remember it being.



Thanks you.  If you do pop by Singapore and would like to do some shooting, drop me a line here.


----------



## itBurns (Oct 1, 2011)

Your night pictures are amazing! The day time pics, to be honest, don't care for them. The night pictures, I was "Wow"ed by them.


----------



## photobykelly (Oct 1, 2011)

I like the composition of #1, your images are great. Great color and detail


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I was referred to this post by itBurns and I was scrolling through the pictures on my iPhone thinking to myself "these are pretty nice", then as it's already been said, I got to the night shots and HOLY CRAP!!!! The colors your captured, wow! Well done, if it were me I'd already have those shots printed and hanging.



-Pat


----------



## GRbenji (Oct 2, 2011)

itBurns said:


> Your night pictures are amazing! The day time pics, to be honest, don't care for them. The night pictures, I was "Wow"ed by them.



Thank you.  Guess I was conservative at firstly in my processing.  With feedback on contrast, I've raise it on subsequent images.



photobykelly said:


> I like the composition of #1, your images are great. Great color and detail



Thank you Kelly.



pathoulihan1 said:


> I was referred to this post by itBurns and I was scrolling through the pictures on my iPhone thinking to myself "these are pretty nice", then as it's already been said, I got to the night shots and HOLY CRAP!!!! The colors your captured, wow! Well done, if it were me I'd already have those shots printed and hanging.
> -Pat



Thanks for the very nice words.  Lots to learn and improve still.


----------



## GRbenji (Apr 4, 2012)

Revisited this beautiful place again yesterday evening with a few buddies.  The amazing lights in the evening never failed to capture my attention. 



#1 - Sunset over Clark Quay









#2 - Clark Quay slowly coming alive








#3 - Lights up on Clark Quay








#4 - Hustle and Bustle








#5 - Happy diners!





​


----------

